# Filteraufbau für Teich von Bittscheidt



## Bittscheidt (4. Jan. 2016)

Filteraufbau !

Teich 1 :  ca. 50 m³    Saugleitung1 BA DN110 Tiefe 1,80m    Saugleitung2 MA DN110 Tiefe 1,50 m
Teich 2 :  ca. 15 m³    Saugleitung1 BA DN110 Tiefe 1,20 m

Zur Sammelkammer führen nun 3 Sogleitungen in DN 110 (evtl. noch einen Breitmaul-Poolskimmer)

Von der Sammelkammer versehen mit 4 DN125 Rohren umwickelt mit Filterschlauch je reduziert auf DN110 2x45°Bogen auf Tiefe 1,45m mit Druckdose zwecks Rückspülung geht es nun in die 1. Filterkammer

1.Filterkammer Tiefe : 1,70m UVC und bestückt mit Bürsten                                           Zulauf zur nächsten Kammer mit 4x DN110 2x45° Bogen auf Tiefe 1,45m
2.Filterkammer Tiefe : 1,70 m bestückt mit Moving Bead K1                                                                                          dito
3.Filterkammer Tiefe : 1,70 m bestückt mit Kaldnes K1 ruhend                                                                                      dito
4.Filterkammer Tiefe : 1,70 m bestückt mit Japanmatten                                                                                               dito

                                                                             Jede Filterkammer hat die Ausmasse 0,70 x 0,70 x 1,70 = 833 l

Dann geht es zur Luftheberkammer versehen mit
1x Luftheber DN 160 300er Lüfterplatte (nach Zacky) Tiefe : 2,00 m

Zulauf zum Teich mit 4x DN 110 auf Höhe OK -20cm (LH-Kammer) bis im Teich OK -30cm


----------



## Mushi (5. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin,

das wirft folgende Fragen auf:

- was bringt hier DN125?
- wieso K1 statt Helix?

Den Skimmer auf keinen Fall weg lassen. Als Feinfilter würde statt ruhendem K1/Helix hängende Bürsten nehmen.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (5. Jan. 2016)

Ich möchte auch gerne das alte Bürstensystem aufnehmen. Leider fehlt mir für einen 65m³ hierfür der Platz !
Daher Kaldnes/Helix und Japanmatten. Hier ein toller Beitrag von Martin Kammerer dazu !




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DqwrxjvuyM_


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2016)

@Bittscheidt Vielleicht sollten wir deine Beiträge und die Frage zum Filter in einen separaten Thread packen, damit er hier in dem Thema nicht untergeht. Die Sache mit dem Luftheber haben wir so weit möglich abgeklärt, so dass es ja jetzt weiter gehen würde mit deinem Filteraufbau. Hierzu würden sich ein paar Skizzen nochmals anbieten, die sich ausschließlich mit deinem Vorhaben beschäftigen würden. Wenn Dir das recht wäre, dann melde Dich bitte einfach nochmal, damit wir einen eigenen Thread für Dich aufmachen könnten. Ich denke mal, auch das Thema Filter wird nochmal umfangreich werden.


----------



## Mushi (6. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch gerne das alte Bürstensystem aufnehmen. Leider fehlt mir für einen 65m³ hierfür der Platz !



Hallo Martin,

das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Die Bürsten könnten in die letzten beiden Kammern. Auf dem Video sind auch nicht viel mehr Bürsten zu sehen.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (6. Jan. 2016)

@Zacky   Ja, super !


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2016)

Hi. Ich habe die Frage aus dem anderen Thema mal abgetrennt und dann in einem eigenen Thread verschoben, damit es schön übersichtlich bleibt. 

Mit den 3 Saugleitungen zzgl. Skimmerleitung geht es in den Filter. Soweit alles klar, aber dann wird es etwas unklar...

Vorfilter soll ein Bürstenfilter werden? Über die Effektivität lässt sich streiten, aber der Reinigungsaufwand ist auf jeden Fall nicht ganz unerheblich in meinen Augen.



Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Von der Sammelkammer versehen mit 4 DN125 Rohren umwickelt mit Filterschlauch je reduziert auf DN110 2x45°Bogen auf Tiefe 1,45m mit Druckdose zwecks Rückspülung geht es nun in die 1. Filterkammer


...das verstehe ich noch nicht ganz...könntest Du hierzu bitte mal eine Skizze machen.

Zwischen den Kammern sollten die Verbindungen stets großzügig sein, damit das Wasser gut durch den Filter strömt. Mit DN 125 sicher nicht ganz verkehrt, aber es kommt sicher auch auf die Einbausituation an. Folienflansche oder direkt eingemauerte Rohrleitungen?



Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Dann geht es zur Luftheberkammer versehen mit 1x Luftheber DN 160...Tiefe : 2,00 m...Zulauf zum Teich mit 4x DN 110 auf Höhe OK -20cm (LH-Kammer) bis im Teich OK -30cm



Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du nach der Luftheberkammer hier eine Art Verteiler-/Sammelkammer machst, von wo aus die 4 Leitungen zurück gehen!? Das mit dem unter Wasser einströmen, war schon mal ein Thema im alten Thread.

Ich persönlich finde die Filterkammern etwas tief und so evtl. auch eher unpraktisch. Die Filterkammern sollten ihrerseits über einen Schmutzablass verfügen, der sich einfach über einen Zugschieber öffnen und entleeren lässt. Bei 1,70 m Tiefe sehe ich da so meine Schwierigkeiten. Ob nun K1 oder Helix, mag ich nichts zu sagen können, da ich den konkreten Unterschied nicht kenne. Ich nutze Helix.

Aus meiner Sicht würde dein System nochmal etwas effizienter sein, wenn Du mit dem Luftheber unmittelbar nach dem Vorfilter - hier evtl. Bürsten - das Wasser in das bewegte Filterbett förderst. Dies würde es zum Einen - bewegen und zum Anderen - belüftest Du die folgenden Filtermedien. Am Ende hinten durch die 4 Rückleitungen zuvor durch die Japanmatten zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Bittscheidt (6. Jan. 2016)

Wie versprochen eine Zeichnung ! Für den Filterschlauch muss ich auf DN125 gehen, da er bei 110 nicht stramm übergestülpt werden kann. Sollten sich die Filterstrümpfe zusetzen, schalte ich die HiBlow an und drücke über die Tschechischen Dosen den Dreck zurück. Bodenablauf ziehen und Sauber ist die Sammelkammer.  Alle Leitungen werden eingemauert.


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2016)

Hhhhmmmm, ich glaube zu verstehen

Die Einlaufkammer ist quasi leer...von dort aus gehen 4 x DN 125 weiter in Kammer 2...auf diese Rohre ziehst Du die Filterstrümpfe, so dass der Schmutz außen an den Strümpfen hängen bleibt...die Überlaufrohre sind auch Luftheber, die bei Bedarf eingeschaltet werden können, so dass das drückende Wasser vom Luftheber die Strümpfe nach außen abreinigt...in 2. Kammer hängen Filterbürsten als reine Biologie...dann Kammer 3 mit bewegten Medium und Kammer 4 mit ruhenden Medium...letztendlich Luftheberschacht...von wo aus 1 Leitung in den großen Teich geht und 3 Leitungen in den kleinen Teich.

Ist eine interressante Lösung. 

In den einzelnen Biokammer willst Du ernsthaft Bodenabläufe mit Membrandeckeln einsetzen?! Die Dinger sind ganz schön teuer als Schmutzablass. Gut, Du verbindest damit gleich die Belüftung der Medien...aber, gnicht ganz billig die Variante.

Die Bürsten als Biologie zu nutzen, finde ich nicht so effizient, da sie aus meiner Sicht eher die Aufgabe eines Vor- bzw. Grobfiltermediums erledigen. Die besiedelbare Fläche ist doch im Vergleich zu kompakten Größe eher gering. Ich würde die Bürsten entweder dann als Vorfiltermedium nutzen oder wenn möglich weglassen.

So könnte man evtl. die Biokammern in Breite & Länge vergrößern und wiederum an der Tiefe sparen.

Die Filterschläuche finde ich schon wieder gut, aber als Grobfilter gleich vorne, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie sich recht schnell zusetzen. Hast Du solch einen Aufbau schon mal in Natura gesehen, woraufhin Du dieses Konzept geplant hast? Welche Maschendichte haben diese Strümpfe?

Warum willst Du eigentlich mit 3 Rohren in den kleineren Teich zurück und nur mit einer Leitung in den großen Hauptteich? Wie ist die Verbindung zwischen Kleinteich und Hauptteich?


----------



## Bittscheidt (6. Jan. 2016)

Supi ! Ja, so hab ich das gemeint !



Zacky schrieb:


> In den einzelnen Biokammer willst Du ernsthaft Bodenabläufe mit Membrandeckeln einsetzen?! Die Dinger sind ganz schön teuer als Schmutzablass. Gut, Du verbindest damit gleich die Belüftung der Medien...aber, gnicht ganz billig die Variante.


Geb ich dir recht ! Ich wollte damit auch die einzelnen Kammern auf Bedarf reinigen können ! Alternativ könnte ich auch einen normalen Bodenablauf und gelochte 75er Rohrrahmen nutzen ! Ich hab aber gehört dass diese Membranen wartungsfrei sind.



Zacky schrieb:


> Die Bürsten als Biologie zu nutzen, finde ich nicht so effizient, da sie aus meiner Sicht eher die Aufgabe eines Vor- bzw. Grobfiltermediums erledigen. Die besiedelbare Fläche ist doch im Vergleich zu kompakten Größe eher gering. Ich würde die Bürsten entweder dann als Vorfiltermedium nutzen oder wenn möglich weglassen.


Ok, lass ich weg ! Kann dann auch besser planen !



Zacky schrieb:


> Die Filterschläuche finde ich schon wieder gut, aber als Grobfilter gleich vorne, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie sich recht schnell zusetzen. Hast Du solch einen Aufbau schon mal in Natura gesehen, woraufhin Du dieses Konzept geplant hast? Welche Maschendichte haben diese Strümpfe?


Nein, hab ich noch nirgendwo gesehen ! Ist mir nur so im Kopft entstanden ! Ok, ähnliches hab ich bei den Koivriends.be gesehen und entsprechend umgesetzt ! Also die LH als Rückspüler ist quasi auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Die Maschendichte gibt's von 45 bis 100 my . Hab mal den 100er bei meinem LH-Teichsauger probiert ! klappt so herum bestens. Bleibt alles hängen. Das mit dem Rückspülen müsste ich gerade im Frühjahr / Sommer wohl öfters machen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Warum willst Du eigentlich mit 3 Rohren in den kleineren Teich zurück und nur mit einer Leitung in den großen Hauptteich? Wie ist die Verbindung zwischen Kleinteich und Hauptteich?


Der große Teich ca. 50m³ existiert bereits ! Den kleinen Teich ca. 15 m³ mit den Filterstufen baue ich in diesem Jahr (2016). Beide Teiche werden verbunden mit einem Durchlass - so 100breitx30tief cm. Darunter sind Sog- und Rücklaufleitung in DN110. Dem großen Teich fehlt noch eine bessere Strömung. Er wird zur Zeit über einen BeadFilter gereinigt mit nur einem 75er Rücklauf (Fehlplanung meinerseits). Die 3 Zuläufe zum kleinen neuen Teich, welcher aussieht wie eine Große Vortex, möchte ich sehr kurz halten. Nur der Zulauf zum großen muss leider länger sein. Dafür liegt er tiefer !

Gruss Martin.


----------



## Bittscheidt (6. Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht kann man ja auch die Bürsten als Grober Vorfilter vor die Filterstrümpfe als Feinerer Filter packen ! Aber bekommt man dann mit Lufteintrag die Bürsten sauber ? Wahrscheinlich nur von hinten gegen die Flussrichtung durchblasen. Das ist quasi mein Konzept ! Mit Druckluft Filtermaterial reinigen und den Schmutz per Bodenablauf rausspülen.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Jan. 2016)

Ich kann Dir nor davon abraten, in einem System mit LH "Filterstrümpfe" zu verwenden.
Einige hier- ich habs vergessen- such selber- hatten auch Damenstrümpfe vor Rohre gebaut.
VLCVF unter Eigenbauten oder war das hinter einem LH???
Da: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-3-oder-meine-endgültige-vliesfilter-lösung.38637/

Ich selber hatte es auch einmal als lustigen Versuch an 3 Einläufen KG125 im Teich gebastelt- teilweise auch mit Verteilungsrohren, damit ich drei oder vier Strumpfhosen an ein KG125 befestigen kann...

Die Dinger waren nach mind. einer Woche komplett dicht- durch Biofilm und Dreck.
Auquetschen und waschen im Sommer stört da nur der Gestank...
Und das bei 120m³ Wasser und nur 3 kleinen KölleKoi.
Strümpfe waren übrigens hinter 2 Spaltsieben und Motorpumpen eingebaut.
Grobes also schon raus gewesen!

Die Angst nicht zu vergessen, dass jemand die Feuerwehr ruft, um die ertrunkenen Kinder zu bergen.....

Und das passiert mit jedem feineren Tuch oder Sieb. Ein abreinigen mit Blubbern oder Rückspülen funktioniert da nicht.
Quetschen, auswringen, scharfer Wasserstrahl....
Einziger Vorteil: Der Frosch fand die Dinger toll!

Also vergiss Filterstrümpfe- es sei denn mind. 1 x wöchentlich Stinkeschmodderhöschen auswaschen.

Bei den Bürsten als Vorfilter halte ich mich mangels Erfahrung raus.
Aber diese Bürsten voller AA herauszunehmen und abzuspritzen macht bestimmt Spaß von Frühling bis Herbst.
Ich vermute..das ist der Grund, warum manche....auf sich mechanisch abreinigende Vorfilter umgebaut haben....TF, EBF, Vließfilter....

Mein Idee zum probieren:
1. Kammer Einlauf vom Teich und Bürsten.....schön groß...am besten gleich so bauen, dass später ein Einschub- TF nachgerüstet werden kann....
Also fix und fertig für einen fiktiven Einhänge- TF Deiner späteren Wahl (Eigenbau, Gebrauchtkauf- kleinanzeigen etc...) vorbereiten....

Oder gleich nach einen TF oder EBF suchen...und sich das Experiment ersparen.
Experimente und Provisorien kosten ersteinmal Geld und Nerven.
Und wenn es nicht funktioniert...fängt man wieder mit dem nächsten an...

2. LH- Kammer für einen LH DN 160 oder 200
3. Biokammer- belüften nicht nötig, weil LH bewegt ja alles...
4.- falls benötigt Biokammer mit  abgehenden Rückläufen....


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin

Schau mal hier:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqg6lstVgVo_

Der Herr Kammerer würde das auch ohne Vortex machen sagt er da und die Standzeiten werden auch erzählt.

Es gibt noch mehr Beispiel von Leuten die es ohne viel Technik machen und auch Kompakt.
Schau dir mal Nexus Filter an nur auf Helixbasis
Oder such mal nach "Spierings Combi Bed" auf LH Basis mit Helix.
In der Weise gibt es auch viele eigenbauten, wenn du weitere Links möchtest melde dich.
Ich selber hab sowas gemacht und am laufen.
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic42133.html
An einem zweiten Teich läuft dieser Helixfilter mit einem 5mm Vorfilter da die Schmutzwasserpumpe unten im Helix mit 8mm Körnung klar kommt.
Abreinigung geht dann auch im Anzug.
Um die Standzeiten heraus zufinden hab ich es bei mir im Vortex erst mal auf Funk gelegt.
_



View: https://youtu.be/aWrICNejVyw
_

Auch EBF und TF sind nicht Wartungsfrei.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Nobert,

das zweite Video zeigt die Abreinigung der Biostufe? Wie wird der Vorfilter gereinigt?

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Herbert

Genauso wie bei Nexus oder Spierings gibt es hier keinen zusätzlichen Vorfilter.
Beim Video ist nur ein Korb im Skimmer den man nach oben raus heben kann.
Das Helix ist hier nicht nur Biofilter sondern auch Feinfilter

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Norbert,

ich habe mir die Nexus bzw. Spierings - Varianten angeschaut. Das ist ja ganz was Feines. Und funktioniert ohne Vorfilter. Tolle Sache. Ok der Preis von 2000€ ist auch nicht ganz ohne. Da hab ich mal nachgeschaut ob das auch günstiger geht. Es gibt bei PipeLife Schächte in DN800. Wäre geeignet. Bodendose kostet 300-600€ und 2Ringe ca. 440€. Ich denke es geht auch günstiger mit einem EcoTank 500l für 99,50€ und einem KG Steigrohr DN400 1Meter lang für 44,95€. Da hinein Zacky´s 125er Luftheber Variante BDD selbst basteln/bestellen, 400l Filtermaterial bestellen, UV + HiBlow rein und Fertig.

Meine Frage bei 2 Zuläufen DN110 ohne Druckverlust direkt rein in den CombiBed und einem 125er LH auf 1Meter Tiefe, welchen Flow kann man mit einer HiBlow80 erreichen. Ich denke ca. 20 - 23.000 l/h. Lieg ich da richtig ?

Gruss Martin. Danke für den tollen Tipp.


----------



## Bittscheidt (8. Jan. 2016)

Hier mal eine kleine Skizze zu diesen Gedanken. Ich frage mich nur ob so ein CombiBed-Filter mit gerade einmal 0,5m³ ausreichend für die Filterung von 65m³ Teichvolumen ist.


----------



## Bittscheidt (8. Jan. 2016)

Sorry, laut Spierings sind 0,5m³ ausreichend für 35m³ ! Also benötige ich dann 2 davon !


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2016)

Irgendwie gehen hier einige Teichfilterüberlegungen bei einigen immer in ähnlichen Mustern hin- und her.....

Günstig- Tonnen...IBC....LH....Strümpfe....Siebe.Bürsten...Nexus....
Ist ja auch günstiger, drüber zu reden/schreiben als in Live umzubauen!

Für knapp über 2000 bekommt man schon Trommelfilter neu.....

Und wenn Du nur 2 BA und einen Skimmer hast in KG110- reichen die normalen, günstigen TF aus PP aus. Z.B. bgm- ebay oder kleinanzeigen Trommelfilter eingeben angucken.

Es gibt von den günstigen PP- TF auchgrößere Modelle mit mehr Eingängen. (kann man immer zudeckeln- aber die Siebfläche ist größer....)
1x vernünftig bauen und fertig.
Oder TF selber bauen oder eine günstigen gebr. oder Eigenbau kaufen...

Wie Menschen sind faul und sparsam----das ist der gute Antrieb immer etwas verbessern zu wollen.
Und nicht die lieben Tiere vergessen, die möglichst nicht im eigenen "Saft" leben sollten.

3 Saugleitungen- TF- LH Schacht 2,5m lang-LH KG160 oder 200- Biokammer- 4 Rückläufe KG110.
Sauber, funktionell und sparsam.

Besser als zwei Nexus für 4000....


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Irgendwie gibt es hier auch immer einige die die Gedanken anderer klein reden wollen. Dann bleibt doch einfach bei euren teuren Trommlern. Legt euch am besten rein und lasst euch mal ein bisschen durchtrommeln anstatt die Gedanken um günstige Filterideen kaputt zu reden. Außerdem macht genau das das Hobby aus. Bauen und verbessern, ein ewiger Kreislauf. Immer dieses gleich richtig, gleich richtig teuer und dann ins Grab legen. Ne danke.


----------



## Bittscheidt (8. Jan. 2016)

Danke T4Y das war jedenfalls hilfreicher ! Nein, ich möchte keinen Trommelfilter. Erst recht keinen Endlosbandfilter ! Ich bin täglich mehrere Stunden am Teich, daher kann ich auch meine Siebfilter täglich reinigen ! Für meine Teicherweiterung lasse ich gerne vor dem Bau meine Gedanken in alle Richtungen schweifen. Daher biete ich die Möglichkeit für jeden sich KONSTRUKTIV ein zu bringen. Wichtig ist für mich hauptsächlich die Teichbiologie, damit sich die Kois wohlfühlen und natürlich klares Wasser zur Besichtigung und Kontrolle ob alle gesund erscheinen.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2016)

Nicht kleinreden- es war die Rede von 2 x 2000 Euro für die zwei Nexus- oder ähnliches System- die verm. nicht mit LH funktionieren werden.
Und dann auch davon, das System nachzubauen.
Das kostet auch Aufwand, Nerven plus Geld  und handwerkliches Geschick!

Und solange man drüber schreibt und umplant- ist doch gut.

TF und EBF kann man auch selber bauen!!
Da gibt es hier und im Netz gute Anleitungen und Beispiele!!
Es muss also kein teurer TF oder EBF sein!

Aber wie schon geschrieben- wir versuchen ja immer etwas zu verbessern und zu optimieren,
Und- ich spreche da als Faultier aus Erfahrung- auch das Reinigen von 2 x die Woche am USIII den Schieber zu öffnen und das Sieb  2Min abspülen....kann schon schlimm sein...
Und dabei bleibt man sogar sauber....

Bürsten rausziehen und abspritzen....soll weniger Spaß machen.
Auch wenn Herr Kammerer die Bürstenanlagen gut findet, muss man aber auch genau hinhören, wie groß die gut funktionierenden Vortex. undFilterkammern z.B: für 30m³/h sind...und das in einem anderen Video und Teich mit Bürstenfilter der Kunde mit dem Teichwasser nicht zufrieden war und umbauen will....
ICh pers. bin auch immer für kostengünstige, funktionierende, einfach zu wartende Technik....

Und- es gibt doch hier viele mit mehr Erfahrung als wir Beide- mit Bürsten- mit Spaltsieben- mit Vortex- ....und wo landen diese ggf. irgendwan nach dem 1. 2, oder 3. Teich und Filterumbau?? 

Und: 
Es erfreut mich ja immer wieder, wenn man Teichler davon abhalten kann, die gleichen Fehler nochmal zu machen- und es gleich besser und auf lange Sicht günstiger zu bauen.
Und das muss auch nicht immer teuer sein...soll ja auch nicht.

Man muss sich aber auch nicht jede Jacke anziehen....auch man denkt, sie passt einem....

PS: Sorry- ich habe gerade festliche 110kg. auf 185cm...und so groß ist der TF auch nun wieder nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Sorry @ThorstenC, bin etwas hochgefahren. Wir verstehen schon was der andere meint.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und- es gibt doch hier viele mit mehr Erfahrung als wir Beide- mit Bürsten- mit Spaltsieben- mit Vortex- ....und wo landen diese ggf. irgendwan nach dem 1. 2, oder 3. Teich und Filterumbau??



Dafür gibt es aber auch Gegenbeispiele. Gibt ebenso Leute die wieder zu Bürsten gehen.


----------



## Michael H (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

So eine Selbstreinigende __ Hel-x Kammer hat was , besonders wenn man das Säubern eine Steuerung überlassen würde .


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Also einen Mixer reinhängen und Zeitgesteuert rühren lassen? Wäre sowas wie ein Schlammrechen in der Kläranlage.


----------



## Michael H (9. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Also einen Mixer reinhängen und Zeitgesteuert rühren lassen? Wäre sowas wie ein Schlammrechen in der Kläranlage.


Morsche

Ja nicht ganz so einfach aber mit 3 Relais sollte das zu machen sein . 
Oder für die wo ein wenig mehr in der Tasche haben und eine Logo an der Wand hängen haben , wäre es noch einfacher .

Ich denk mal da drüber nach .....


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin

Schau dir mal die Videos von dem User an:
Geht auch günstig und gepumpt.




_View: https://youtu.be/baCbP55QsNc_


Zum Bachlauf als Skimmer:





Ich hab in den Bachlauf einen Drahtkorb gelegt der mir das grobe zurück halt. Der ist aus Volierendraht gebogen.
Danach habe ich Steine rein gelegt die das Wasser etwas aufstauen.
  

Unter dem Kies laufen hier drei 100er Rohre und so kann ich steuern was oben läuft oder durch die Rohre.
Nach den Steinen ist der Wasserstand ca. 2cm tiefer.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Ja nicht ganz so einfach aber mit 3 Relais sollte das zu machen sein .
> Oder für die wo ein wenig mehr in der Tasche haben und eine Logo an der Wand hängen haben , wäre es noch einfacher .
> ...



Hallo Michael

Ich hab einen 4Kanal Funkschalter dran von Zamel, es geht aber auch mit einer 4 Kanal Zeitschaltuhr.
Highend wäre wieder die Teichsteuerung.
Bei mir ist am Mitteldom vom Vortex eine Druckdose dran die außen gebohrt ist und so das Helix umrührt.
Da der LH tiefer sitzt brauche ich nur ein Magentventil der die Luft vom LH auf die Druckdose vom Mitteldom leitet.
Dann läuft eine normale Schmutzwasserpumpe die den Dreck nach draußen befördert.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Michael H (9. Jan. 2016)

Hall
So geht das Natürlich auch . Finde das eine Geniale Technic , hab ich so noch nie gesehn wäre perfekt für mein Ruhendes __ Hel-x .
Bin wohl noch zu Neu in dem Geschäft .... , mal seh was ich da Tüfteln kann .


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael

Vielleicht hilft es dir beim Tüfteln.
Bei mir laufen diese Magnetventile.
http://www.magnetventile-shop.de/ma...ventil-10mm-nc-direktgesteuert-mit-kabel.html

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Michael H (9. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Eine Primitive Relais Steuerung hät ich schon auf dem Papier . Komplette Steuerung etwa 50 Euro ohne Verteiler .
Man bräuchte halt eine Seperate Luftpumpe 

( hab da aber eher meinen Kompressor im Kopf der sowie so die meiste Zeit rumsteht und der würde auch richtig Aktion im __ Hel-x machen ) 

Und eine Pumpe zum Absaugen des Behälter's .

Hmmmmm mal sehn ....

Macht ihr mal hier weiter  nicht das der Thread komplett Zerschossen wird ....


----------



## Bittscheidt (10. Jan. 2016)

* defekter Link entfernt *
Ziel der Begierde ! Nachbau geplant !


----------



## mitch (10. Jan. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> hab da aber eher meinen Kompressor im Kopf der sowie so die meiste Zeit rumsteht und der würde auch richtig Aktion im __ Hel-x machen



Hi Michael,

ölfrei


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Das ist ein Biofilter und ein Luftheber in einem. Kann man so bauen, aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich die Vorteile nicht. Ohne Vorfilter würde ich das Teil nicht betreiben.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> ölfrei



Bei Ölsardinen sollte das problemlos gehen, die sind es ja gewohnt!


----------



## Geisy (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Herbert

Wenn das alle 2Tage automatisch abgereinigt wird brauch ich doch keinen so feinen Vorfilter und hab auch wenig arbeit damit.
Da auch mehr Biomasse verbaut ist, macht es auch wenig wenn es etwas mehr vom Dreck in Lösung geht.
Das solche Helixfilter auch als Feinfilter funktionieren dazu gibt es genug Beispiele.
Sie sind gut für Luftheber geeignet da sie keinen Höhenunterschied brauchen zum Schalten der  Abreinigung.


Hallo Martin
Ich hab dir mal die Skizze erweitert.
So aufgebaut bringt deine 80L Luftpumpe auch um die 60m³ Umwälzung.
Diesen Filterteich würde ich bis 40cm unter Wasser wieder mit Sand auffüllen und bepflanzen.
Die Pflanzkübel sind für Bäume und gibt es bis 1500l.
Den Abstand vom inneren zum äußeren würde ich nicht zu groß wählen da das Wasser durch die ruhende Schichtstärke da gereinigt wird.
Ich hab einen 230l und einen 750l Behälter genommen und mit 300l 12er Helix schwimmend befüllt.
 

Gruß
Norbert
P.S. für den Luftheber reicht eine Höhe von 150cm


----------



## Geisy (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

So sahen die fertig vorbereiteten Behälter und der Luftheber vor dem EInbau aus.
Die Membranplatte kann man bei Bedarf an der Edelstahl Luftzuleitung nach oben raus ziehen.
 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Sieht genial aus!

Wie viel m³/h bringt den das Teil, und wie hoch ist die Stromaufnahme?


----------



## Geisy (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland

Ich kann es nur grob schätzen anhand der Strömung in den Bachläufen und am Behälter.
Meine Hiblow XP60 braucht 33Watt und mein Ziel war da 40m³/h. Ich meine da bin ich locker drüber wobei es keine Messung gibt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Dann hat es sich ja gelohnt!

Ich vermute die Membranplatte sitzt unmittelbar über den 4 Zuläufen, ist das so?
Und wie hoch ist das Steigrohr von oberkante Membranplatte bis Auslaufkante?


----------



## Geisy (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland

Die Membranplatte sitzt unterhalb der 4 DN160er Zuläufe.
Das Steigrohr ist 1,5m Hoch und hört ca. 10cm unter Wasser auf.
 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Entweicht so nicht ein kleiner Teil der Luftblasen über die Zuläufe, und mindert die Leistung oder funktioniert das so?
Mit was hast du das KG Rohr verklebt?


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Wie entfernt der Spierings Fadenalgen, Nüsse, Kastanien, Tannenzapfen, tote Fische, usw?


----------



## Geisy (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland

Die Luftblasen haben keine Chance da raus zukommen bei den Zuläufen, die wollen nach oben und von der Seite kommt zuviel Wasser.
Das Rohr ist nicht verklebt da es im Filterteich innerhalb der Folie steht.

Hallo Herbert

So wie ich das bei Spierings sehe ist zwischen Zulauf und Helix ein Gitter.
Grobes bleibt also direkt da hängen und wird beim Filterrückspülen mit abgelassen.
Wobei ich den noch nicht in Live gesehen habe.
Bei Spierings auf der Homepage kann man von oben in den Filter rein schauen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (10. Jan. 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yzyNMwL-jg_


Hier ist der Spierings live mit Beschreibung. Wie man beim Rückspülen sieht sind da eine menge Blätter drin.
Norbert hat schon recht zwischen ruhenden und bewegtem Helix sind Schlitze angebracht, welche die groben Sachen zurückhalten und beim Rückspülen mit ausgespült werden. Unter dem ruhenden Helix ist jedoch ein Gitternetz. Weis nicht genau wie der Dreck rausgeht ohne das die Helix mit ausgespült werden.


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

So wie ich das sehe, sind die Ein- und Ausgänge unter dem Lochblechgitter. Der Grobschmutz, welcher nicht durch das Gitter paßt liegt dort unten bis er abgelassen wird. Möglicherweise wäre hier eine Verlängerung der Tonne nach unten sinnvoll, damit sich der Grobschmutz absetzen kann. Der Ausgang wäre die richtige Stelle für einen weiteren Luftheber, falls der Dreck hochtransportiert werden muss.


----------



## Bittscheidt (11. Jan. 2016)

Ich glaub dass ich die richtige Tonne für meinen CombiBead gefunden habe !
http://www.oogarden.de/de/de/prod-1...&gclid=CIqRlJfzocoCFYMSwwodbvMAKQ#Accessories

Darin  nun ein 400er Rohr wo mein 160er LH mit Membranteller (HiBlow 80) reinpasst. Zuläufe : 2x DN125 .


----------



## Bittscheidt (11. Jan. 2016)

Zum Luftheber eine Frage !

Ich hab einen 25er Membranteller. Es bestehen 3 Varianten an Rohren
1. Variante (von unten nach Oben) Membranteller, Rohrverjüngung von DN 250 auf DN160, 87°-Bogen
2. Variante (von unten nach Oben) Membranteller, Rohrverjüngung von DN 250 auf DN200, 87°-Bogen
3. Variante (von unten nach Oben) Membranteller, DN 250er Rohr , 87°-Bogen

Gesamthöhe des LH ist 98cm also rund einen Meter. Mit einer Hiblow 80 l/h welche Fördermöglichkeit gibt es pro Variante.

Gruss Martin.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2016)

Es waren drei Fragen.

Diese Fragen kann Dir niemand genau beantworten..
Es fehlen dazu die Angaben der Anzahl der Saugleitungen, Saugrohrlängen, Durchmesser, Filterdifferenzdruck von..bis.., Anzahl , Länge und Durchmesser der Rückäufe- geschätzt reicht ja.

Also welches Volumen soll der LH pumpen können mit welchemGesamt  Diff- Druck von....bis....

Auch wenn ein 250mm Membran vorhanden ist- verkaufen.
Membranteller 340mm ist effektiver.  Mehr Fläche, Löcher und weniger Gegendruck für die Membranluftpumpe.

1m Baulänge LH ist ineffektiv.
2m Baulänge ggf. besser- effektiver.
LH Sammelschacht KG400 zu klein- Engpaß.
LH Sammelschacht KG500 besser....kostet bei Hornbach z.B: 80 Euro den Meter. Kaufst Du nur 2m KG 500 als Schacht, passt dort nur ein LH in der Länge von ca. 1,5m rein.
Es gibt auch bei ebay Anbieter..stabilo sanitär....

LH Länge meine ich immer die effektive Länge von OK Membrateller bis UK waagerechter Rohrbogen oben in Richtung Ausauf.

Bei dem 2m LH Schachtrohr kannst Du also unten ca. 15cm abziehen und oben den Rohrdurchmesser des LH plus ca. 15-20cm  von OK LH Rohrbogen bis OK KG500.

Möchte man viel Differenzdruck am Filter fahren, dann kann ein vom Durchmesser kleinerer LH besser sein bei den größeren Gesamtdiff.- Druck- oder auch gleich Höhenunterschied LH-Sammelkammer- Biokammer.

Warum immerwieder LH Baulängen von 1m bei Neubau erwähnt werden??


----------



## mitch (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin,

so mal zum ansehen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-ohne-schacht-lhos.44979/#post-504126



 



das Volumen:  ,wenn das Wasser mal wieder wärmer ist, werd ich das mal genauer feststellen

aber es geht was




dazu noch ein BA


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2016)

LHOS! 
Sehr schön Mitch!
LH in KG 160?? und wie wird die Luft eingeblasen? Bodendruckdose?
Also pustet der LH so ca. 20-30m³/h- wenn Dein Skimmer mit dem BA so schön zieht.


----------



## Bittscheidt (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten, Danke.

Der 1m ergab sich aus der umfassenden Regentonne. Dann plan ich mal um und mach ein 50cm Loch in die Regentonne.

Danach würde der LH so aussehen :
LH Sammelkammer DN 500 2m lang, Zuläufe über ruhende Helixkammer DN 1000 welche 2 Zuläufe á DN 160 hat durch geschlitztes Rohr (also das 500er)
25cm Membranteller unter einem 150cm DN250 Rohr (unterhalb mit Öffnungen für den Wasserzulauf), Obenauf 87° Bogen, Rücklauf zum Teich über 3 DN110er Rohre.


----------



## Bittscheidt (11. Jan. 2016)

Hier mal eine Skizze


----------



## Geisy (11. Jan. 2016)

Der Bogen und Rücklauf zum Teich ist über Wasserlinie?
Welchen Sinn hat nun die Sammelkammer?


----------



## mitch (11. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> LH in KG 160?? und wie wird die Luft eingeblasen? Bodendruckdose?



Hi Thorsten,
LH Steigrohr ist in DN 125, 160er wäre auch noch möglich, Einblastiefe ca.  165 cm,  V-60er Luftpumpe 

Bodendruckdose (KG Kappe DN200) mit eingeklebter Scheibe


----------



## Bittscheidt (11. Jan. 2016)

Hi Norbert,
die Sammelkammer hat den Sinn dass ich jeden Teich / Zulauf einzeln mit einem Standrohr absperren kann wg. Reinigung oder Rohrverstopfung.
Außerdem läuft hier noch ein Breitmaulskimmer rein.
Der Rücklauf ist OK-Rohr ist gleich Wasserlinie.


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Wäre es bei dem Combi-Behälter nicht sinnvoller, wenn die Zuläufe aus der Sammelkammer seitlich, ähnlich  dem Vortexprinzip schon einströmen!?

Ich stelle mir das gerade wie folgt vor: Das Schmutzwasser geht in die Sammelkammer. (Ist die eigentlich ohne jegliches Filtermedium?) Von dort läuft das Schmutzwasser - samt Schmutz offenbar - über 2 x DN 160 in den großen Helixbehälter (DN 1000) und steigt von unten nach oben. Mittig in diesem DN 1000 - Behälter steht dann das DN 500, welches oben geschlitzt ist, wo das Wasser wieder für den Luftheber nach unten hindurch läuft. Der Luftheber (DN 250?) schiebt das Wasser wieder direkt in den Teich. 

Zum Reinigen wird der LH ausgeschaltet und das Helix im DN 1000 belüftet und bewegt, damit sich der Schmutz löst und kurz darauf absinken kann. Unten am Boden des DN 1000 ist der Schmutzablass oder eine Schmutzpumpe, die den Schmodder dann raus schiebt.

Habe ich das bis dahin richtig verstanden? (ein paar Pfeile der jeweilige Fließrichtungen hätte es mir einfacher gemacht )

So, wenn das so richtig verstanden war, dann jetzt mein Gedanke, warum eher seitlich (Vortexeinlauf). Durch den seiltichen Zulauf, der natürlich über dem Gitterrost liegen sollte, wird das Wasser dann eingeströmt. Dadurch erzeuge ich schon mal eine geringfügige Kreisströmung im eigentlich ruhenden Helix. Nach der Helix-Rührung leigt der Schmutz ja unten am Boden des DN 1000, aber hier sind doch jetzt die 2 x DN 160 Zuläufe, wo sich meiner Meinung nach der Schmodder ebenso drin absetzt, da diese Zuleitungen nicht dirket am DN 1000 verschlossen sind.

Lange Rede , kurzer Sinn - bei der aktuellen Skizze sehe ich das Problem, dass sich der Schmodder aus dem Helix dann doch wieder in den Zuleitungen absetzt und somit immer wieder eingespült wird. Daher die 160er Zuläufe in die Seitenwand und unten am Boden llediglich den Schmutzablass.


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Kommt eigentlich in das geschlitzte DN 500 auch Helix rein? Helix ist ja sehr leicht. Nicht, das Teile des Helix dann durch die urige Strömung von außen nach innen und dem Sog des LH ins Strudeln kommen und dann durch den LH angesaugt und in den Teich gepumpt werden.


----------



## Geisy (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Ich hab mir mal Gedanken gemacht wie ich es machen würde.
Bei einem Teich so innerhalb der Folie:
  
Bei zwei Teichen so innerhalb der Folie:
  
Und wenn ich schon einen Luftheberschacht brauche kann ich doch den Kombi Bett Filter direkt mit rein machen:
  

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schon einen Luftheberschacht brauche kann ich doch den Kombi Bett Filter direkt mit rein machen:



 Ich hätte gedacht, dass ist jetzt in dem Konzept von Bittscheidt schon so drin. So sieht die Skizze zumindest aus. Das 500er als LH-Schacht, geht durch die 1000er Helixtonne hindurch. Und in dem 500er Schacht, steht der 160er oder 200er oder gar 250er Luftheber.


----------



## Geisy (11. Jan. 2016)

Die 1000er Tonne ist bei mir nicht da und der Dreck kann sich unten sammeln.
Deinen Einwand sehe ich auch so.

Ich glaube auch nicht das die 1000er Regentonne im Winter voll beiben kann.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zacky, ja alles richtig verstanden. Ich geb dir recht. Besser wäre ein seitlicher Einlauf der 160er und der Bodenablauf nach unten.

Hallo Norbert, danke für deine tollen Tipps. Leider kann ich nicht mit Bachläufen arbeiten. Daher gehe ich eher den umgekehrten Weg. Also von unten nach oben durchströmen.

Gruss Martin.


----------



## Bittscheidt (11. Jan. 2016)

Hier noch einmal eine Skizze (verbesserte Version).

 

Jetzt meine Frage : Wieviel schafft der 250er LH (150cm Eintauchtiefe) mit HiBlow 80l/h ?


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

coole Pfeile in der Skizze


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage : Wieviel schafft der 250er LH (150cm Eintauchtiefe) mit HiBlow 80l/h ?



Ich hatte mal einen 200er getestet und da waren es ca. 55m³/h - (Angaben ohne Gewähr auf Richtigkeit, da keine geeichten oder sonst elektronischen Messgeräte zur Verfügung standen)


----------



## Mushi (11. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe die Sorge, daß Kot sich von unten an und ggf. durch das Sieb drückt. Die Grobabscheidung ist die Achillesferse des Systems.


----------



## Geisy (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Herbert

Dann bleibt der Kot unten am Helix hängen. Dieses sollte alle 2-3 Tage umgerührt und abgelassen werden.
Hier ist noch so ein Eigenbau der es auch so macht.




_View: https://youtu.be/X1AFHmLjl3o_


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mushi (11. Jan. 2016)

Ok, das ist richtig, wenn das Gitter so grobmaschig ist.


----------



## Bittscheidt (11. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke das klappt wohl so ! Zeigt sich ja auch in dem Video obgleich der Herr kleiner gebaut hat !


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Jan. 2016)

Und wenns nicht klappt wirds klappent gemacht!

Bin schon auf die Inbetriebnahme und das Fördervolumen gespannt,


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2016)

ick ooch! 

@Bittscheidt Habe ich deinen Vornamen irgendwann überlesen? Wäre mir ja peinlich. 

Hast Du mal berechnet, wie viel offene Fläche bzw. offenes Volumen Du in den einzelnen Behälterkammern nachher hast? Ist ja nicht unwichtig, was das Förder- und das Filtermedienvolumen betrifft? Vielleicht baue ich ja auch mal so ein Filtermodul. Würde mich schon reizen und das Egrebnis interessieren.


----------



## fiseloer (12. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Habe ich deinen Vornamen irgendwann überlesen? Wäre mir ja peinlich.



Ich helfe Dir gerne, er ist der Martin!


----------



## Bittscheidt (13. Jan. 2016)

Ich hab noch einmal anders geplant. Ich stelle den CombiBed direkt in die Sammelkammer und schaffe Öffnungen unterhalb des Gitters. So habe ich genügend Zulauf.
Anbei eine Skizze.


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2016)

Sollte das Wasser vom BA nicht direkt in die Filterkammer zum ruhenden Helix? Wie kommt es jetzt dort rein? Habe ich was übersehen?

Die Sammelkammer finde ich ja sehr schön und sehr groß, aber wäre sie nicht unnütz, wenn das Schmutzwasser nicht eigentlich im Filter grob gereinigt werden soll!? Ist alles eine Platzfrage, aber die Größe und das Volumen würde ich noch irgendwie nutzen oder wegsparen.


----------



## Mushi (13. Jan. 2016)

Ich sage es nochmals deutlich: für 65.000 Liter Koiteich ist diese Filterplanung ungenügend.


----------



## Geisy (14. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin

Ich muß dem Herbert da recht geben.
1. Blätter etc. bleiben unter dem Helix liegen
2. Bei der 500l Regentonne hast du unten 10cm beim Zulauf mit dem Gitter und die wird oben auch 10cm aus dem Wasser schauen. So fehlen schon mal 100l.
Dann hast du innen einen DN500 Schacht mit DN250LH, dadurch fehlen dann noch mal 200l.
In die verbliebenen 200l passen max. 100lHelix, das ist zu wenig.


Nutze die ganze Sammelkammer für LH und ruhendes Helix. Hier ein Beispiel:
 
Die drei LH reichen bei dem Aufbau für 30-35m³ mit deiner 80l Luftpumpe.
Wichtig ist das das Helix alle 2-3Tage umgerührt und der Dreck abgelassen wird.
Ich würde das auf Dauer über eine Zeitschaltuhr machen damit es sicher gestellt wird.
Der Drahtkorb aus Edelstahlvolierendraht fürs grobe wird von Hand geleert.
Ich hab ihn mit 6mm Loch und der hält auch mehrere Wochen durch ohne reinigen.
Standrohre zum Absperren kannst du oben auf die LH stecken da die keinen Bogen haben.

Das diese Art der Filterung funkioniert dafür gibt es genug Beispiele.
Die Umwälzrate und das Helix sollte für 15 Koi reichen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (14. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Norbert,

interessant. Würdest du die Luftheber direkt auf die 110er Zuleitungen stecken. Wenn ja, dann nicht mit Bodendruckdose sondern dem "Tschechen" !
Das würde ja viel günstiger kommen als so ein fetter 250er-LH. Irgendwo hat mal jemand geschrieben dass sich die LH gegenseitig das Wasser wegnehmen. Wenn sie aber auf den Zuleitungen stehen, dann hat jeder sein eigenes Reservoir im Teich. Gute Idee.

Gruss Martin.


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Irgendwo hat mal jemand geschrieben dass sich die LH gegenseitig das Wasser wegnehmen.


----------



## Geisy (14. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Würdest du die Luftheber direkt auf die 110er Zuleitungen stecken. Wenn ja, dann nicht mit Bodendruckdose sondern dem "Tschechen" !



Genau das!

Wenn du mit einer Luftpumpe arbeiten willst müssen nur alle Lochreihen der drei Druckdosen auf gleicher Höhe sitzen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (14. Jan. 2016)

Dann wäre es ja eine Überlegung mit kleineren Luftpumpen zu Arbeiten und gleichzeitig eine Redundanz zu haben - falls mal einer ausfällt.


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2016)

Das wird aber nicht ganz einfach werden, zum Einen alle Löcher auf eine Höhe zu bekommen und dann auch noch die 3 Luftheber auf eine Einbauhöhe zu bekommen. Ich würde eher auf 3 Pumpen setzen, denn somit kannst Du auch jeden Luftheber individuell ansteuern und die Luftzufuhr zumindest regeln und hast zusätzlcih eine Redundanz im System.

Im Falle einer Tschechendose müsste / sollte diese auch direkt über dem Anschlussstück (Muffenseitig) gesetzt werden, damit Du unten dann auch die Leitungen vom BA und Co in die Muffe einstecken kannst. Wenn es nicht aus KG werden soll, bleibt ja nur noch PVC und da musst Du dann schauen, wie Du es aufbaust. Die Alternative wäre die Bodendruckdose in einem Abzweig-Stück.


----------



## Bittscheidt (14. Jan. 2016)

Norbert, wäre es nicht auch ratsam in dem nunmehr Filterschacht 2 Kammern abzutrennen. 1x MovinBed und 1x Statisch ? Wieviel Helix benötige ich für 60m³ ? Empfohlen hattest Du 300 l Helix für 30m³, wären es dann 600 l für 60m³.


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2016)

Ich bin zwar nicht Norbert, würde Dir aber gerne teilweise dazu antworten wollen.

Wenn Du jetzt mit 3 Lufthebern direkt ansaugen möchtest, würde ich vor dem MovingBed doch schon eher noch ein Spaltsieb hängen, was den größeren Schmutz abfängt. Also hinter dem Spaltsieb (ähnlich Norbert's Aufbau vom Airliftsieve), das MovingBed und danach ggf. nochmal ruhendes Filtermedium, was dann auch Japanmatten sein könnten. Das MovingBed würde sich eigentlich fast selbstständig ergeben, da Du mit den Lufthebern direkt in das Medium pumpst.

Eine Unterteilung der Kammer macht aus meiner Sicht nur dann Sinn, wenn sie groß genug ist, damit sich darin der schwerere Schmutz absetzen könnte. Wie groß dann diese Kammer ohne jegliche Rückhaltesysteme, wie Spaltsiebe oder ähnlich, sein muss, kann ich Dir leider so nicht sagen.

Grundsätzlich wanderst Du aber von dem Urpsrung des CombiBed mit dem Aufbau ab, so dass neue Alternativen bedacht werden sollten.

Die Menge an Filtermedien richtet sich mehr nach der Fütterungsmenge und -rate, die sich wiederum nach dem Gesamtgewicht der Fische und der daraus entstehenden prozentualen Futtermenge ergibt. Im Schnitt spricht man von ca. 0,5 - 1% des Gesamtgewichtes der Fische. Dann gibt es an verschiedenen Stellen, so auch bei Norbert in der Signatur, einen Rechner, der Dir in etwa sagen kann, wie viel Biomaterial Du bräuchtest.


----------



## Bittscheidt (14. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zacky, wieviel Liter Wasser hebt Dein
Luftheber "MHK 110 RWD" - DN 110 PVC Rohr grau, ca. 1 m Länge
mit welcher Luftpumpe ?

Ja, stimmt ! Das hat mit CombiBed nix mehr zu tun und ähnelt eher dem klassischen Mehrkammerfilter !

Wie gesagt, es ist alles noch in der Planungsphase.


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2016)

Das lässt sich so einfach nicht sagen. Bei Luftmengen zwischen 20 und 80 Liter/Minute, variieren die Ergebnisse zwischen 10 - 25 m³. Das kommt aber auch alles auf die Gesamtsituation Teich-Filter-Verrohrung-Luftpumpen und anderen Faktoren an. Die Tschechendose hat aus meiner Sicht schon ihre Grenze bei DN 110, aber es gibt noch Tuningmöglichkeiten, wie z.Bsp. eine zusätzliche Luftdüse mittig im Einlaufbereich des Lufthebers und so. 

Andere User haben mit den Tschechendosen schon die 30 m³ erreicht.


----------



## Geisy (14. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin

300l Helix meinte ich für einen 65m³ Teich mit 30m³ Umwälzung und bei 15Koi.
Luftheber die man unten drauf stecken kann sind einfach zu machen. 110er Rohr und KG Spitzende ein bißchen warm machen und drüber schieben.






Beim KombiBettfilter ist die bewegte und die ruhende Kammer halt ineinander gesteckt. Ob das nun so läuft oder die Kammern hintereinander sind, ist vom Prinzip wurscht.
Wichtig dabei ist das statische Bett!
Helix ist da Biofilter und Feinfilter in einem und läßt sich leicht reinigen auch wenn der Vorfilter "gröber" ist. Dies am besten per Zeitsteuerung.
Die Schmutzwasserpumpe muß mit den Partikeln klar kommen die der Vorfilter durch läßt.
Zacky, das versuch mal mit Japanmatten.
Bei Nexus und auch bei Spierings sind da deutliche Spalten zu erkennen. Selbst ein Spaltsieb würde ich heute weg lassen und hab selber nur ein 6mm Gitter als Voriflter.

Bei Moving Bed ist Helix ein besserer Biofilter aber kein Feinfilter, sondern macht Partikel die da ankommen eher noch kleiner.
Ich würde moving Bed weg lassen und lieber 50l mehr Helix ins statisch Bed machen.
Da das statisch Bed auch jeden 2-3Tag umgerührt wird ist es in der Zeit auch bewegt.

Martin, bau die Kammer so groß das auch 500-600l Helix rein passen, falls es mal mehr Fisch wird oder irgendwie andere Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (14. Jan. 2016)

Topp, Norbert ! Das ist mal eine Aussage die weiterhilft ! Herzlichen Dank für das Teilen deiner Kompetenz ! Dann mach ich mal an meine Planung ! Du hast mir sehr geholfen ! Auch dank an Zacky für die Möglichen LH-Varianten ! Ich werde meine Planungsgedanken noch hier reinsetzen und dann hoffentlich das möglichst Beste gefunden zu haben ! Ein Baudoku werde ich dann im Frühjahr/Sommer einspielen.

Meinen Dank auch an alle die sich eingebracht und auch noch einbringen wollen/werden.

Gruss Martin.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Jan. 2016)

Geisy:
Wieviel Fiteranlagen ohne  Feinfilterung nach dem von Dir empfohlenen System laufen an:
-Wieviel Teichanlagen
-Mit welchem Teichvolumen
-Wieviel Fisch mit wieviel Futter
-Seit wieviel Jahren???

Es gibt durchaus funktionierende Mehrkammerfilteranlagen. Diese haben aber entspre hend grosse Kammern, wo das Wasser langsam durchläuft und der Dreck sich absetzen kann...
..........

Bei mehreren parallelen Pumpen oder Luftheber und Auslauf unter OK Teich muss man immer alle Pumpen zugleich betreiben....

Oder die Pumpen oder LH haben eine Rückschlagklappe.

Diese würde aber wieder Gegendruck für den LH bedeuten.....

Ein vernünftig dimensionierter LH und gut.
KG 160 und Trichter plus Membranteller sind gut für 30 m3/h.


----------



## Geisy (14. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten

Ich hab hier genug Beispiele und Hersteller genannt. Googlen mußt du selber.
Das was ich gefunden habe was stört bei den Systemen ist, das man alle 2-3 Tage reinigen muß. Deshalb mein Rat zur Zeitsteuerung.

Wieviel funktionierende Mehrkammerfilter aus einfachen Tonnen gibt es und was sollen die paar Bürsten und Japanmatten etc. anders können als Helix welches man dann noch automatisch abreinigt?

Gruß
Norbert

P.S.
Abgestellte Luftheber kann er durch Standrohre verschließen.

Ich hab dann doch gegoogelt:
Nexus Filter = 11.000.000 Ergebnisse
Trommel Filter = 486.000 Ergebnisse
Spierings Filter = 111.000 Ergebnisse


----------



## Bittscheidt (14. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten, ich gebe Norbert recht ! Das Konzept ist logisch und durchaus praktikabel ! Warum das ganze "Drumherum" wenn man sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren kann !

Gruss Martin


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Jan. 2016)

Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass Du folgendes haben möchtest:
-Koiteich mit 65m³ Inhalt
-vermutlich auch mit Koi (die wachsen, vermehren ich..), Futter und allem drumherum...

Das ist immer irgendwie Massentierhaltung- und da muss man eben auch für die Entsorgung der Hinterlassenschaften sich etwas einfallen lassen.

Nichts gegen einfache und gute Filterideen! Aber warum etwas versuchen, was andere schon hatten (Bürsten etc..) und wieder davon weg sind...und hin zu einer sich automatisch abreinigenden Filteranlage.
Zumal der Bau von geisy´s oder Deinen Filterideen auch einen gewissen Aufwand hat- der nicht weniger sein wird als der Selbstbau eines TF z.B....

Es geht mir nicht darum, teure und aufwändige Filtertechnik anzupreisen...aber Du möchtest einen Koiteich!!
Und da gibt es auch langjährige Erfahrungen (und oft leider auch sehr traurige) von Koi-Teichlern.

Bei den YT Koi Blog Beiträgen des Herrn Kammerer zu den "einfachen" Bürsten, Helix- Filteranlagen muss man auch genau hinhören, was gesagt wird:
-eine Anlage mit Bürsten, Helix bewegt:
Kammerer sagt, dass es ein Fehler ist das Helix zu bewegen- Dreck. setzt sich nicht ab  und geht wieder in den Teich. Kunde will auf TF umbauen
-Eine Anlage, wo ja nach der Meinung einiger "von TF auf Bürsten umgebaut wurde"
Dort sieht man einen OASE- TF , wo die Trommel (verm. Defekt) ausgebaut wurde und ein paar Bürsten unten drin liegen....

-Eine gute Anlage mit großem Vortex und großen Bio und Absetz-Kammern dahinter

Vielleicht nocheinmal in den Foren quer lesen, was zu einer folgenlosen Koiteichfilterung dazugehört.
---------------------

Geisy´s Idee mit dem LH und den Helixtöpfen oben drüber ist nett- aber mir fehlen dazu die Angaben über die Erfahrung an einem Koiteich.
Deswegen meine Fragen an geisy:

Wieviel Fiteranlagen ohne Feinfilterung nach dem von Dir empfohlenen System und Bauweise laufen an:
-Wieviel Teichanlagen
-Mit welchem Teichvolumen
-Wieviel Fisch mit wieviel Futter
-Seit wieviel Jahren???


----------



## Zacky (15. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wieviel Filteranlagen ohne Feinfilterung nach dem von Dir empfohlenen System und Bauweise laufen an:
> -Wieviel Teichanlagen
> -Mit welchem Teichvolumen
> -Wieviel Fisch mit wieviel Futter


 
Einer muss ja mal den Anfang wagen.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Jan. 2016)

Warum soll seine Idee schlechter sein, nur weil es kein anderer hat, es keine Erfahrungswerte gibt und es nicht als Massenware produziert wird?
Ein Restrisiko bleibt, da gebe ich dir Recht @ThorstenC. Aber wenn niemand mal etwas ausprobiert, gibt es auch keine Entwicklung und Verbesserung.


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

So ist es. Es besteht jedoch das Risiko, daß man bei schlechtem Ergebnis nochmals umbauen muss.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Jan. 2016)

Ich finde die Ideen von geisy auch immer Klasse.
Sein Airliftsieve ist z.B. gut- und schoneinmal eine grobe Vorfilterung mit zentraler Scmutzsammelstelle.

Nur was, wenn jemand soetwas (nur Hleix bewegt und ruhend) an einem Koiteich mit viel Besatz einbaut und dann merkt, es funktioniert nicht- und auch mit den Folgen des "Nicht funktionierends" wäe es schade um die Fische.
Bei einem Naturteich oder Schwimmteich wird vieles funktionieren- aber mit Teichschweinchen sieht es schnell anders aus.

Ich habe nur drei kleine Köllekoi auf 120m³ Volumen....und konnte mich trotz der geringen Besatzdichte nett mit den Hinterlassenschaften befassen.
Trotz Vorfilter und nachfolgenden Pflanzenfilterteich mit 15m x 3m Länge....also genug langsamer Flow- ist mir die Vorfilterung zu grob gewesen.

Letztendlich muss jeder für sich entscheiden und Aufwand gegen Nutzen und Risiko abwägen.
Im allgemeinen und nicht auf Forenmitglieder oder Fischhaltung hier bezogen:

Leider trifft das Risiko nicht immer die Tierhalter, sondern die Lieblinge....


----------



## Geisy (15. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten

Woher soll ich wissen wieviel Nexus, Spierings oder Eigenbauten nach dem Prinzip am laufen sind?
Google findet auf jedenfall dazu mehr Einträge als zu Trommelfilter. Ob dies nun auch in echt so ist?




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Aber warum etwas versuchen, was andere schon hatten (Bürsten etc..) und wieder davon weg sind...und hin zu einer sich automatisch abreinigenden Filteranlage.



Ich glaube da sind nur viele von weg da es nicht automatisierbar war und nicht wegen das Wasserqualität.
Wenn man es nun mit Helix automatisiert bekommt, fehlt auch das Argument.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei den YT Koi Blog Beiträgen des Herrn Kammerer zu den "einfachen" Bürsten, Helix- Filteranlagen muss man auch genau hinhören, was gesagt wird:
> -eine Anlage mit Bürsten, Helix bewegt:
> Kammerer sagt, dass es ein Fehler ist das Helix zu bewegen- Dreck. setzt sich nicht ab und geht wieder in den Teich. Kunde will auf TF umbauen
> -Eine Anlage, wo ja nach der Meinung einiger "von TF auf Bürsten umgebaut wurde"
> Dort sieht man einen OASE- TF , wo die Trommel (verm. Defekt) ausgebaut wurde und ein paar Bürsten unten drin liegen....



Er sagt das er mit dem Trommelfilter unzufrieden war, vom Defekt höre ich da nichts. Mit Bürsten hat er ein leicht besseres Ergebnis.
Das bewegte Helix macht die Partikel noch feiner und da war hier auch der Fehler.
Nun wird eine Kammer auf ruhend umgestellt und dann sollte es laufen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Nobert,

es gibt alles auf der Welt, wieso nicht jemand der meint, daß er mit Bürsten besser fährt als mit Trommelfilter? Aber: eine Fliege macht noch keinen Sommer!

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Nobert,
> 
> es gibt alles auf der Welt, wieso nicht jemand der meint, daß er mit Bürsten besser fährt als mit Trommelfilter? Aber: eine Fliege macht noch keinen Sommer!
> 
> ...



Hallo Herbert,

weil die Bürsten täglich kontrolliert gehören, mehrmals wöchentlich gereinigt werden wollen, mit den damit verbundenen Nachteilen:
1. Schmutzwasserablauf
2. mal ist es draussen zu heiss, dann zu windig, dann regnet es, dann schneit es, das Wasser ist kalt
3. eine unterlassene Reinigung kann massive Probleme bringen
4. man hat auch mal Urlaub oder ist krank, wer macht dann die Arbeit?
usw.

Back to the Roots kann gut sein, kann aber auch mit Nachteilen verbunden sein.



Geisy schrieb:


> Das bewegte Helix macht die Partikel noch feiner und da war hier auch der Fehler.



genau das ist aber auch der Bereich der massiver Aufmerksamkeit bedarf, wenn dort was schief geht ist es vorbei mit dem schönen Koi. 
Mir persönlich wäre das Risiko für etwas weniger Schwebestoffe zu hoch! Ich habe dort sehr leidvolle Erfahrungen mit einem Superbeadfilter machen müssen, auch in diesen konnte man nicht richtig hineinsehen, da brodelte es dann drin, und das war gar nicht lecker!!!

Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.....


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

das sehe ich genauso. 

Bei einer Old-School Planung mit Bürsten sind wir bei 10-15% Filtervolumen bezogen auf den Teich. Das kann man machen, wenn die beschriebenen Nachteile in Kauf genommen werden.

Die bewegten Helix-Lösungen sind eine Art Mischung aus Moving Bed und Beadfilter, deshalb im Kern nichts Neues. Aber ein Beadfilter am Teich benötigt einen Vorfilter. Das ist bei den bislang gezeigten Helixlösungen nicht anders. Deshalb mein Rat: baut zumindest ein Crielsieve vor das bewegte Helix.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe mal mein Konzeptvorschlag für einen StatikHelixBed-Filter ausgearbeitet.

Er arbeitet mit 6 Luftheber DN 110 mit Tschechendose welche direkt auf die Zuläufe aus dem Teich gestellt werden. Der Filter hat eine Grobabscheidung vor dem statischen HelixBed gefüllt mit über 600l Helix/K1. Er müsste eine Gesamtfilterleistung von mind. 60 m³/Std haben. Das Reinigen sollte alle 2-3 Tage erfolgen und dauert ca. 10 Minuten ohne sich die Hände dreckig zu machen. Diesen Prozess kann man auch automatisieren.

Gruß, Martin.


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Ich sehe keine Grobabscheidung. Ist jetzt alles Helix statisch?


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Siehe die gelochte Dachrinne ! Da muss das Wasser nach den LH durch ! Am Ende der Rinne gibt es einen WASTE-Ablauf ! Diese sollte man ruhig täglich kontrollieren bzw. reinigen. Ja, alles Helix ist statisch, ausser bei der Reinigung.


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Das ist aber kein Vorfilter!


----------



## Geisy (15. Jan. 2016)

Wenn die Schmutzwasserpumpe unter dem Helix bis 8mm Körnung kann und die Dachrinne eine Lochung von 5mm hat, wo siehst du das Problem?


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Mit der Planung hast Du nun gar nichts mehr richtig. 

Die Biostufe funktioniert aufgrund hoher Schmutzfracht ungenügend
Die Feinfilterung fehlt komplett
Die Vorfilterung ist eine Dreckschleuder


----------



## Geisy (15. Jan. 2016)

Was ist anders als beim Nexus?


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Wahrscheinlich nicht viel. Ich kenne niemand der einen Koiteich auf Dauer mit Nexus filterte. Maximaler Durchfluss: 13.000 l/h. Für Schwimmteich und Goldies sicherlich in Ordnung.


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

Und in welcher my-Zahl wird die Dachrinne vorfiltern?

@norberttt 
Das mit den 5mm Bohrungen als vorfilter ist doch wohl hoffentlich jetzt ein Witz gewesen!

Die Helix/Kaldness werden innerhalb weniger Tage ein stinkend braune sch....Suppe sein, die wasserwerte werden explodieren, als 1. wird der ammonium Wert durch die Decke knallen, und das was das überlebt hat vom Nitrit überrascht werden. Und gleichzeitig bricht der o2 zusammen. Da kann dahinter das Wasser noch so klar sein, nur leben kann darin nichts!


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Da hab ich aber einige Teiche bei YouTube gesehen die das erfolgreich betreiben und darauf schwören.


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Dann auf jeden Fall nachbauen. Komischerweise spielt dieser Filter in der Koihaltung keine Rolle.


----------



## troll20 (15. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> weil die Bürsten täglich kontrolliert


Sorry das ich gerade deine Textpasage wähle, aber sie passt gerade. 
Und da ihr ja den Herrn vom YouTube chanel so gern zitiert.
Hab ihr euch auch die filmchen aus Japan angesehen? Besonders die von der Koifarm k......
Da wird u.a.  von der Filterung berichtet mit *Bürsten* _igitt und das bei einem Züchter. 
Dazu dann noch statische Rieselfilter und dann wird das ganze nur einmal im Jahr gereinigt
Und erst dann gibt es sein so geliebtes Wasser mit dem japanischen Namen. 

Konade miss oder wie das heißt? _


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Die Bürsten werden alle zwei Wochen auf der Farm gereinigt. Was bringt das Lieschen Müller?


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich gerade deine Textpasage wähle, aber sie passt gerade.



kein Problem.......

vor allem ist der mann nicht das non-plus-ultra. wenn Filter so der burner wären, stellt sich mir die frage warum er sie selber in seiner anlage, an seinem privatteich etc. nicht installiert hat. warum wird dort in seiner anlage auf vorfilter und rieselfilter gesetzt? bei ihm zuhause, keine Ahnung, aber wenn da bürsten wären würde er bestimmt hierüber ein video gemacht haben.

das mit den bürstenfiltern ist doch ne nackte PR-Massnahme für Genesis, sorry, aber da fehlt einem wirklich jede Erklärung für. der ganze Koi-Blog ist doch nichts als Marketing. Den einen Tag Konishi, den nächsten Tag Genesis, danach dann Koi-Discount.

Hier mal ein sehr imposantes Video von Herrn K. in jungen Jahren, da war Ogata noch aktuell und hatte natürlich wie immer: "... die besten, die größten und die tollsten Fische....!"





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NEmKCTKwiU&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Das mag ja sein. Er verdient damit ja auch sein Geld. Dennoch finde ich die Blogs sehr informativ. Man muss ja nicht alles übernehmen.


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht lohnt es sich bei jemand reinzuschauen, der ausgewiesen qualifiziert ist. Robert Jungnischke, öffentlich bestellter und vereidigter Sachverständige für Koi-Haltung, Koi-Teichbau und Koi-Bewertung: http://koi-consult.de/gutachten/regelwerk-fuer-den-bau-von-koi-teichen/


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Ich kann die Rinne ja auch anders gestalten. Zum Beispiel statt Löcher mit einem Edelstahlgewebe.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dampferset-3...b1c259&pid=100338&rk=6&rkt=15&sd=371182849148
Gruss Martin.


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin,

Das Gewebe ist schonmal gut, aber wenn es verstopft durch Dreck muss es gereinigt werden, sonst läuft dir die Rinne über.


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Ja, daher ein Gefälle zum Waste-Abfluss ! Muss mir nur noch was einfallen lassen, dass der Dreck da evtl. automatisch ausgeschieden wird.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Das Gewebe ist schonmal gut, aber wenn es verstopft durch Dreck muss es gereinigt werden, sonst läuft dir die Rinne über.


Ist das bei Ultrasieve nicht genauso?


----------



## muh.gp (15. Jan. 2016)

Also, mal kurz weg vom Thema, aber zu den Blogs... Okay, ich bin auf die Marketing-Maschine voll reingefallen... 

Koi von Konishi, Filter von Genesis plus zusätzlichen Eigenbau-Komponenten (auch dank vieler Ideen hier aus dem Forum), meine Produkte zum Teichbau von Koi-Discount und um noch einen oben drauf zu setzen: als behandelnde Tierärztin Sandra Lechleiter! 

Und was soll ich sagen? Ich fahre bestens damit! 

Und ja, da ist viel Werbung im Spiel. Und wo ist das Problem? Zumindest ich bekomme nirgends mehr Infos. Ob ich sie umsetze? Mal hier, mal da, mal nicht... Aber wichtig ist mir die Info und die ist zu großen Teilen fundiert.

Das Bürstenthema ist auch klasse! Da läuft eine Anlage beim Züchter seit drei Generationen mit dem System und hier wird es aus der Ferne in Frage gestellt... Sorry, verstehe ich nicht. Der Züchter lebt davon, ist wohl auch erfolgreich und wird wohl seine Gründe haben...

Und letztlich ist jede Anlage individuell und nur schwer kopierbar. Aber, dass ich in einer Quarantäne mit viel Fisch auf wenig Raum schon alleine aus Platzgründen keine Bürsten einsetzen kann, ist zumindest für mich nachvollziehbar.

Aber jeder wie er will. Und kein Mensch zwingt jemanden sich die Blogs anzusehen, aber reinzuschauen nur um darüber abzulästern ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu billig...


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ist das bei Ultrasieve nicht genauso?



Jein, das hat ein Gehäuse was ein paar cm oberhalb des wasserniveaus ist, damit kann es nicht überlaufen. Zudem hat es ne 200-309my sieb. Dadurch musst du das jeden Tag sauber machen.

Habe das derzeit bei mir an der innenhälterung (2koi größer 73cm, 6koi zwischen 35-45cm, nein, es sind nicht alles meine) und muss dieses im Schnitt bei verhaltener Fütterung ohne schwebealgen, fadenalgen, Blätter etc. 2x täglich sauber machen.


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Die Zeit bezogen auf die ersten Blogs wäre zu kurz um sich ein Urteil zu bilden, ob Du gut oder schlecht fährst.

Bürsten gehen bei 10-15% Filtervolumen auf den Teich bezogen.

Manches ist widersprüchlich oder im Extremfall auch mal fachlich falsch. Das ist hoffentlich jedem klar bei so vielen Aussagen.

Insgesamt eine gute tägliche Unterhaltung.


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

Hi muh,

Ich lästere nicht. Nur betreffend der Filterung ist es wirklich die Frage ob das stand der Technik ist.

Persönlich mag ich Oldtimer sehr, aber möchte persönlich keinen haben. Hintergrund ist doch einfach das man die Technik schon gerne hat weil sie Sicherheit bietet und Bequemlichkeit.

Wenn ich jetzt von einem Züchter spreche ist ja wirklich die Frage wer macht die bürsten wie oft sauber. Zudem dort auch das Wasser vom Feinsten sehr oft getauscht wird. Wer tut das bitte in unseren Teichen? Wie oft tauschen wir wieviel? Bestimmt nicht soviel wie ein Züchter in Japan, oder?


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Jepp. Ich denke da ein DN110 Schieber mit Schwimmer. Ist das Sieb verdreckt, steigt der Wasserspiegel und öffnet den Schieber um den Dreck raus zu lassen.


----------



## Geisy (15. Jan. 2016)

Warum steigen eigentlich einige vom Trommelfilter auf den EBF um?
Was funktiniert beim TF schlecht?

Wir sprechen hier von Helix und nicht von Bürsten.


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Jepp. Ich denke da ein DN110 Schieber mit Schwimmer. Ist das Sieb verdreckt, steigt der Wasserspiegel und öffnet den Schieber um den Dreck raus zu lassen.



Ok, wie oft hast du täglich Zeit das zu machen? 

Und ganz wichtig, die Rinne sollte mehrere cm höher als der Wasserspiegel im Teich sein! Sonst schwappt es dir über. Die bereits erwähnten ultrasieve stehen im Schnitt Ca. 4cm höher.


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen diesen Gedankenaustausch ! Im Grunde ist das jetzige Konzept ähnlich wie ein Spaltsieb mit Beadfilter. Nur nicht mit Druckpumpen sondern in Schwerkraft mit Luftheber.

Tosa. Du hast recht. Das Sieb muss höher.


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Warum steigen eigentlich einige vom Trommelfilter auf den EBF um?
> Was funktiniert beim TF schlecht?
> 
> Wir sprechen hier von Helix und nicht von Bürsten.



In meinem Fall war der Umstieg von gepumpt mit Trommler auf Schwerkraft, dabei habe ich mir das System ausgesucht was up to Date ist, das wasservolumen verträgt (100.000l/h) und mit luftheber zu betreiben ist. Und da blieb nicht viel Auswahl übrig.


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

@Bittscheidt,

Ich habe persönlich nichts dagegen, wollte nur auf ein paar Probleme hinweisen. Noch ein Gedanke.....

Baue es dir so das du vielleicht später ohne große Umbauten eine andere vorfilterung einsetzen kannst, nur für den Fall das du es selbst als überdrüssig empfindest.

Ansonsten mach es, probiere es.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Jan. 2016)

Du solltest ruhig Dich hier durchlesen:
http://koi-consult.de/gutachten/regelwerk-fuer-den-bau-von-koi-teichen/

Kannte ich noch gar nicht! Super Seiten und sehr informativ. Entspricht dem, was Dir hier von Leuten mit Koi und Erfahrung geraten wurde.

Auch zum Thema Filteranlagen.
Erst mechanischer Filter und dann die Biostufen....

Unbedingt lesen!

Wenn Du eine Dachrinne mit Edelstahlsieb auskleidest....hast Du einen halben Trommelfiter....
Jedes feinere Sieb oder Gewebe setzt sich ruck zuck zu und muss gereinigt werden..

Nimm ein KG Rohr DN400 oder 500, Spann da Edelstahlgitter drum....


----------



## Bittscheidt (15. Jan. 2016)

Danke. Ich habe bereits ein funktionierendes System. Sieve mit Beadfilter. Also das was ich plane kommt quasi hinzu. Sollte es nicht funktionieren kann ich noch auf das Alte zurückgreifen oder noch ein paar Kammern dransetzen und auf "Alteschule" setzen.


----------



## Mushi (15. Jan. 2016)

Martin, diese Info ist ein Gamechanger! Als Zusatz kannst du jede vorgestellte Variante nehmen.


----------



## tosa (15. Jan. 2016)

Und das jetzt......,

Warum stellst du dir nicht einfach nen 2. Sieve daneben?


----------



## Geisy (16. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du solltest ruhig Dich hier durchlesen:
> http://koi-consult.de/gutachten/regelwerk-fuer-den-bau-von-koi-teichen/



Hier mal zwei Sätze aus dem Link von dir:


> Für die Gesunderhaltung der Fische ist eine funktionierende biologische Reinigung wesentlich wichtiger als eine gute mechanische Reinigung.


Für die mechanische Reinigung sind Systeme die periodisch abreinigen vorzuziehen.

Beides ist beim automatisierten Helixfilter gegeben.

Hallo Martin

Ich hab auch noch 5Punkte zu deiner letzten Zeichnung.
1. Die Froschklappen mit der eignen Kammer würde ich weg lassen, dann  lieber die Luftheber gerade hoch bis 1cm über Wasser.
So kann nichts zurück wenn mal einer ausfällt oder du sie abstellst.
2. Die Kammergröße wo das Helix drin schwimmt würde ich auf 1x1m begrenzen damit es sich leichter bewegen läßt.
3. Der Bodenablauf in der Helixkammer wird das Helix mit weg ziehen, besser ist hier eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Damit kannst du gleich die Anlagen gießen.
4. Die Regenrinne... mach dir einen Korb den du raus nehmen kannst. Die Lochung muß kleiner sein als die Korngröße womit die Schmutzwasserpumpe klar kommt.
5. Die Luftheber sollten unten bei 1,5m tiefe anfangen

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Der Bodenablauf in der Helixkammer wird das Helix mit weg ziehen, besser ist hier eine Schmutzwasserpumpe.



das würde ich nicht machen, die Schmutzwasserpumpe nimmt auch das Helix, ich würde mir ein Edelstahllochblech vor dem Bodenablauf bauen mit 8-10mm Lochung, über den ganzen Boden, dann hast du darunter keine helix liegen, der Dreck fällt durch.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahl-Lo...leche-Blech-Bleche-VA-V2A-Blank-/161243823152


----------



## Geisy (16. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Das mit den 5mm Bohrungen als vorfilter ist doch wohl hoffentlich jetzt ein Witz gewesen!
> 
> Die Helix/Kaldness werden innerhalb weniger Tage ein stinkend braune sch....Suppe sein



Hallo Torsten

Deswegen wird das Helix alle 2Tage abgereinigt und das am besten automatisiert damit es nicht vergessen wird.
Aber wie du richtig erkannt hast hält es richtig was zurück.
Alles was durch den 5mm Vorfilter kommt greift sich dann die Schmutzwasserpumpe alle 2Tage.

Gruß
Norbert
P.S. Meine Schmutzwasserpumpe kann 8mm Körnung und macht dem 12 Helix nichts


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> kommt greift sich dann die Schmutzwasserpumpe alle 2Tage.



inkl. der Helix!

von daher würde ich mir dann einen sehr großen Sack Helix als Reserve parat legen, der dann auch bereits besiedelt ist.



Geisy schrieb:


> Alles was durch den 5mm Vorfilter kommt



das wäre um Längen das schlechteste was man machen kann!


----------



## Geisy (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Torsten

Was ist daran so schlecht wenn der Dreck kleiner 5mm alle 2Tage automatisch raus kommt?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Norbert,

wie willst du das garantieren, sprich das der Dreck draussen ist und nicht in den Helix festsitzt?

Ich dachte das Thema Vorfilterung war hier bereits mit der Dachrinne und dem my-Sieb abgehakt.


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Alles was durch den 5mm Vorfilter kommt



Hallo Norbert,

noch eine Frage:
Was soll das sein was die 5mm Löcher überhaupt noch zurückhalten können? 

Spontan fallen mir da nur Fadenalgen ein.


----------



## Bittscheidt (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Norbert,

danke für deine Verbesserungsvorschläge. Zu Punkt ...

1. Die Froschklappen verhindern dass Wasser beim Spülen aus dem Teich zurückläuft. Also schon wichtig. Luftheber entsprechend höher gesetzt.
2. Ich bin vom maximal Möglichen ausgegangen damit ich auf eine hohe Helixzahl komme (>600l)
3. Da kommt einfach ein Edelstahllochblech drauf
4. Ich umspanne ein DN160 halbiertes Rohr mit Siebgewebe.
     Unter dem Rohr werde ich ein/en kleines/en Ausströmerrohr/-schlauch platzieren, der beim Spülprozess das Siebgewebe sauber spült.
5. Bereits eingeplant


----------



## Mushi (16. Jan. 2016)

Das sind jetzt zwei verschiedene Diskussionen. Martin betreibt nach eigener Aussage den bestehenden Filter weiter, also kommt kein Schmutz größer 0,3 mm im zusätzlichen Filter an. Das ist auch gut so, denn ein Biofilter nitrifiziert laut Studien bei starker organischer Belastung schlechter.


----------



## Bittscheidt (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Mushi,
sorry falsch ausgedrückt/verstanden. Mein bereits bestehendes System werde ich nach Erfolg ausschalten bzw. nur zur Not einschalten. Beide Systeme sind von einander getrennt.

Gruss Martin.


----------



## Bittscheidt (16. Jan. 2016)

Hier eine kleine Skizze über meinen vorhanden Teich (links) und dem Teich-Anbau (rechts). Der Anbau wird komplett Rund max. nur 1,20m tief. ähnlich einem grossen Vortex mit einem Durchmesser von 4 meter (r=2m).


----------



## Geisy (16. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Thema Vorfilterung war hier bereits mit der Dachrinne und dem my-Sieb abgehakt.



Wenn My Sieb in einer Dachrinne funktioniert wieso werden dann Trommler angetrieben?
Laß das Martin, das geht nicht mal 24Std.

Vieles was der Skimmer von der Oberfläche holt ist größer als 5mm und da bekommt das Helix wie auch die Schmutzwasserpumpe Probleme mit.
Deswegen muß es vorher raus.
Alles was kleiner ist schafft die Schmutzwasserpumpe. Das Helix ist zu groß für die Pumpe und geht nicht mit durch.
Bei der Helixkammer reicht 1x1m bei 600l Helix ist es dann 60cm tief und bei 300l halt 30cm.
Das Edelstahlblech unten finde ich nicht gut. Nimm eine Schmutzwasserpumpe die läßt sich auch per Zeitschaltuhr steuern. Beim Bodenablauf mit Schieber wird das schwieriger.
Ich werde dir mal ein Bild machen von meinem Drahtkorb fürs Grobe.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (16. Jan. 2016)

Norbert, das mit der Schmutzwasserpumpe da gebe ich Dir recht. Also einfacher Bodenablauf und ein Belüftungsring a la Kammerer.
Zu dem Spaltsieb/Siebfilter: Ich hab ne Sieve und da landet auch alles mögliche drin. Die ist nur ich glaub 60 cm breit und muss diese vielleicht 1x die Woche vom groben Dreck befreien. Bei meiner Planung ist die "Siebfilterrinne" 1,50m respektive nach Änderung 1,00m. Da passt ne Menge rein bevor die dicht macht. Wenn ich eine Automatik einbaue, dann wird die eh alle 2-3 Tage freigepustet.
Die Helixkammer in 1x1 find ich auch gut, da ich ja nach unten genügend platz habe. Ausserdem passt das besser zu den Örtlichkeiten.
Zu der Bodenablauf-Schmutzwasserpumpe hab ich noch ne Frage. Wenn da kein Schutzgitter vor ist, blockieren die Helixe denn nicht die Pumpe oder verstopfen sie ?

Gruss Martin.


----------



## Geisy (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin

Sowas z.B. an die Stelle wo der Bodenablauf ist, die kann 6mm Schmutzteilchen.
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/AquaForte-O-10000-Plus-Teichpumpe
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Lochnung des Pumpgehäuses dann auch 6mm ist!

Oder hier mit 10mm
http://www.etoh24.de/5739-Haustechnik/6048-Pumpen/128518-Pumpe-U-3-KS.html?from=preisvergleich_eu

Als Helix dann 12er schwimmend nehmen.
Einen einfachen Ausströmer kannst du selber machen und oben auf der Pumpe befestigen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Vielleicht lohnt es sich bei jemand reinzuschauen, der ausgewiesen qualifiziert ist. Robert Jungnischke, öffentlich bestellter und vereidigter Sachverständige für Koi-Haltung,


Puh, nee, wenn ich mir die Seite anschaue erinnert es mich an eine Persil-werbung. Steht nix Fachliches drauf außer....Ruf mich an.
Habe schon mit ein paar öffentlich bestellter und vereidigter Sachverständige im Baubereich zu tun gehabt.....die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Besonders, wenn jede Seite einen mit bringt.


----------



## Michael H (17. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Ich hoffe es wird bald Frühlig bzw. Sommer damit du an den Bau des Filter's gehen kannst . Bin gespannt ob deine Siebfilterrinne so funktioniert wie du es will'st . Bin da noch einwenig Skeptisch , lass mich aber gerne davon Überzeugen .


----------



## Bittscheidt (17. Jan. 2016)

Ich auch.


----------



## troll20 (17. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Vielleicht lohnt es sich bei jemand reinzuschauen, der ausgewiesen qualifiziert ist. Robert Jungnischke, öffentlich bestellter und vereidigter Sachverständige für Koi-Haltung, Koi-Teichbau und Koi-Bewertung: http://koi-consult.de/gutachten/regelwerk-fuer-den-bau-von-koi-teichen/



Welche Fische haben Ihn denn geprüft und für gut befunden?
Sorry ich kenn den Herrn nicht und will ihm nicht zu nahe treten. Aber bis jetzt ist mir noch keiner untergekommen der alles wusste.
Und wenn selbst Professoren die schon vor zig Jahren Jahren Promoviert haben immer noch behaupten Fische passe sich beim Wachstum an Ihre Umgebung an und werden nicht so groß im Schnapsglas, dann .......


----------



## tosa (17. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Welche Fische haben Ihn denn geprüft und für gut befunden?
> Sorry ich kenn den Herrn nicht und will ihm nicht zu nahe treten. Aber bis jetzt ist mir noch keiner untergekommen der alles wusste.
> Und wenn selbst Professoren die schon vor zig Jahren Jahren Promoviert haben immer noch behaupten Fische passe sich beim Wachstum an Ihre Umgebung an und werden nicht so groß im Schnapsglas, dann .......



Hi,

Er ist leider der einzigste derzeit zugelassene Sachverständige für koiteichbau in Deutschland ( so weit wie ich weiß).

Mehrere von ihm konzipierte Anlagen stehen in Deutschland, u.a. Eine sehr große händleranlage im Westen der Republik.

Ob das alles gut oder schlecht ist, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber zumindest sind seine zitierten Quellen geläufig und bekannt u d werden auch hier gerne zitiert.

Aber ich denke das gehört hier in diesen threat eigentlich auch nicht hin.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das gehört hier in diesen threat eigentlich auch nicht hin.


Stimmt.


----------



## Michael H (18. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Hier mal einen Link zum Youtube Kanal vom Herr'n Kammerer
http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=2892
Blog 649

Find da sieht man mal wie einfach Filterbau sein kann . Man nehme ein paar IBC 's , in einen einen Selbstbau Trommler und zwei mal Bio ( einmal Bewegt einmal Ruhend ) und davor ne UVC . Und das ganze reicht für 50 000 Liter .
OK Ozon wird auch dabei sein , man weiß es aber nicht genau .
Leider hört man nicht raus wieviel Wasser er bewegt in der Stunde .

P.S. Komisch das Herr Kammerer noch nie was von IBC's gehört hat . Tja sollte er vielleicht mal an Teiche gehen wo die Inhaber nicht jeden Monat für Zig Tausend Euro bei ihm Einkaufen bzw bei seinen Partner von Genesis und Co .


----------



## Michael H (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Bin ja nicht mehr so auf dem Laufendem . Wohin mit dem Wasser beim __ Hel-x reinigen ..?

Bin ja auch am Planen eines Selbstreinigendem Hel-x IBC 's . Will das Wasser aber nicht einfach in den Garten Pumpen .
Dachte das ich das in meine Pumpenkammer zurück pumpe und dazwischen einen Eimer ( Stück 200 KG Rohr ) oder ähnliches machen und den mit einem 60 my Gewebe ( noch Übrig vom Trommler ) auslege .
Da ich aber nur alle 3-4 Wochen ( mal so angedacht ) Spülen will wäre es auch gleich ein guter Teich Wasserwechsel .


----------



## Bittscheidt (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
du kannst auch - sofern möglich - das Wasser über einen Filterstrumpf laufen lassen.
http://www.amazon.de/Algenkiller-Fi...1453228565&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=filterstrump
und somit wieder zurück pumpen.
Ich entlasse alles im Abwasserschacht. Somit habe ich gleich einen Teichwasserwechsel. Kostet mir auch nur die Energie für meinen Gartenbrunnen.


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Jan. 2016)

Die Filterstrümpfe hab ich in Benutzung
2 Stück und bin bislang zufrieden (ist ja auch erst Winter) 

Die gibt es bei 1,2,3 für 7 EUR
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Filterbeutel-Beutelfilter-Pflanzenoel-Groesse-2-/161940166934?

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Jan. 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Die Filterstrümpfe hab ich in Benutzung


Schon mal die von Werner vorgeschlagenen Leggings probiert?



wp-3d schrieb:


> eine Leggigs DEN 60 filtert feiner, bekommt keine Laufmaschen, hält eine Ewigkeit


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Totto,
im Genensatz zur Leggings habe ich hier eine definierte Feinheit von 25 my und einen
Kunstoffkragen, womit ich den Strumpf befestigen kann.
Das Wasser ist glasklar, was momentan natürlich nichts heißt.
Vorher habe ich Nylonstrümpfe probiert. Funktionierte auch,
war aber nicht so haltbar.
Und 7 EUR sind so leicht nicht zu schlagen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## lollo (20. Jan. 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Und 7 EUR sind so leicht nicht zu schlagen.


Hallo,

doch, mit einer - defekter Link entfernt - da bekommt man sogar 2 Stck. für.


----------



## mitch (20. Jan. 2016)

... DEN 60, und welche Farbe? - oder ist das egal


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> doch, mit einer - defekter Link entfernt - da bekommt man sogar 2 Stck. für


Mit etwas Glück in der Discounter -Abteilung  für 1,99 das Paar.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> DEN 60, und welche Farbe? - oder ist das egal


Mitch, bei dir würde ich Rosa vorschlagen.
Oder *apricot* für den Kot. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Damen-Capri-...040860?hash=item4d3df6699c:g:fpIAAOSwSHZWc-jh
Aber, wenn ohne Fuß dann sollte man wohl einen Knoten machen.


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin

Hier noch ein Bild von dem Schmutzkorb für das grobe was man nicht im Helix haben möchte.
 


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Hi Norbert, 

Wo baut man diesen schmutzfsngkorb hin? Was für ein Raster hat dieser? Soll dieser nur Blätter etc. abhalten? Kann dieser auch fischausscheidungen abhalten? Futterreste? Etc.


----------



## meinereiner (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

deine Aussage kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Zumindest nicht so pauschal.



tosa schrieb:


> weil die Bürsten täglich kontrolliert gehören, mehrmals wöchentlich gereinigt werden wollen, mit den damit verbundenen Nachteilen:
> 1. Schmutzwasserablauf
> 2. mal ist es draussen zu heiss, dann zu windig, dann regnet es, dann schneit es, das Wasser ist kalt
> 3. eine unterlassene Reinigung kann massive Probleme bringen
> ...



Ich habe einen sogenannten 'old school' Filter in Betrieb (seit 2013) , und somit habe ich Erfahrung damit. 
Nein, mein Bürstenfilter muss nicht täglich kontrolliert werden, und auch nicht wöchentlich mehrmals gereinigt werden. 
Und genau aus dem Grund, falls ich mal länger Urlaub machen möchte (und auch kann) habe ich mich für diese Art von Filter entschieden.
Der Aufbau ist sehr einfach, die Technik ist unkompliziert, und damit kann natürlich weniger kaputt gehen.
Es wird ja immer behauptet, die Grobstoffe (was auch immer darunter fällt) muss so schnell wie möglich aus dem Teichwasser raus, weil es sonst wieder in Lösung geht.
Ungefähr so, als wenn ich Salz oder Zucker ins Wasser (oder Kaffee oder Tee) gebe.
Diese Grobstoffe die im Vortex und im Bürstenfilter zurückgehalten werden, werden nicht einfach so aufgelöst, wie Salz und Zucker. Diese Stoffe werden in der Regel von Bakterien abgebaut (und damit umgewandelt), und das dauert normalerweise etwas länger, und auch sonst müssen dazu noch andere Bedingungen stimmen.
In einem größeren Naturteich bzw. See setzt sich ja auch allerhand auf dem Grund ab, und wird nicht aus dem Teich/See entfernt.
Wenn das alles wieder in 'Lösung' gehen würde, dann wäre da ja bald Schluss, oder?

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich durchaus bis zu sechs Wochen lang den Vortex und den Bürstenfilter ohne Reinigung betreibe. Da kommt dann natürlich allerhand an Schmutz raus.
Aber bislang hat es mit den langen Intervallen keine Probleme gegeben.
Den Bürstenfilter zu reinigen, ist natürlich etwas Aufwand. Wasser ablassen, Bürsten abspritzen. Das läuft bei einem Trommelfilter oder EBF natürlich automatisch.
Aber dafür kann dort halt ein Schwimmer mal nicht funktionieren, oder der Motor für die Trommel dreht sich mal aus einem Grund nicht, oder die Sprühdüsen sprühen nicht (warum auch immer). Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das für eine Urlaubsvertretung, die von der Technik (Trommel, EBF) nicht so viel Ahnung hat, alles etwas schwieriger zu beurteilen ist, ob auch alles richtig funktioniert. 

Natürlich braucht der Vortex und der Bürstenfilter mehr Platz als ein Trommelfilter oder EBF.
Jedes System hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Was bei dem einen z.B. mehr Platz kostet, bezahle ich halt beim anderen mit einem höherem technischen Aufwand.
Wir Männer sind ja meist sehr technikaffin. Wir sind oft begeistert von neuer Technik, und oft ist das dann auch egal wie sinnvoll etwas tatsächlich ist. Wir basteln halt gern, und es macht ja Spaß zu sehen, wenn etwas funktioniert.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Ein sehr schöner Beitrag. Danke für das Teilen deiner Erfahrungen.


----------



## Michael H (24. Jan. 2016)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Wir Männer sind ja meist sehr technikaffin. Wir sind oft begeistert von neuer Technik, und oft ist das dann auch egal wie sinnvoll etwas tatsächlich ist. Wir basteln halt gern, und es macht ja Spaß zu sehen, wenn etwas funktioniert.



Hallo
Das ist doch mal ein Leitspruch , der könnte bei mir auf der Fahne stehn ....


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Danke Robert


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

Top. Ein guter Beitrag. Danke Robert. like


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

Hier noch eine überarbeitet Version meines geplanten StaticHelixBed-Filters.
Verbessert wurde : 2tes VA-Lochblech entfällt, Abflusskammer entfällt, dafür Rohrverbindung mit Schieber zwischen LH-Kammer und Helix-Kammer. Statt Schmutzwasserpumpe eine Jebao Rohrpumpe 33000 Liter/Stunde. Zieht den gesamten Filter in kürzester Zeit leer. Helix können nicht durch das Pumpensieb. Steuerbar über 2 digitale Zeitschaltuhren und 1 HiTech Wasserstandskontrolle.


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

Kostenberechnung

Beton & Bewährung
2x PE Platten (Abtrennungen) 1,5x1,5
3x HiBlow40                                                420€
1x HiBlow80                                                 220€
6x Luftheber  DN110 Eigenbau                     60€
1x DN160 Rohrrinne                                      52€
2xSiebgewebe 210x90mm                            20€
2xEdelstahllochblech1x1,5m                         16€
Helix 12 mm 500l                                         325€
Belüfterringselbstmachen  (99€)
6x froschklappe                      DN110          270€
1x RückstauklappeDN110                            42€
1-2 digitale zeitschaltuhren                           20€
Summe                                                      1445€

Kabelschutzrohr DN100  119€
Jebao Rohrpumpe 33TL vorhanden


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

*Berechnung der Filtergröße*

Teichgröße :                  65 m³
Max. möglicher Koi-Besatz :              65 Koi >40cm
Körpergewicht                65 kg
Futtermenge pro Tag (15-30°C 5% Körpergewicht) :    3250 gramm
Notwendige Nitrifikation (Helix12 500gr pro 100l)  650 l

Ich starte mal mit 500l Helix ! Habe ja noch nicht den maximalen Bestand !


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2016)

6 Luftheber? Alle Luftheber in einer Kammer mit einem Wasserzulauf?

5% Fütterungsmenge ist in meinen Augen deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin

Willst du jetzt eine Hiblow80 pro LH einsetzen?
Ich meine das sollte eine Hiblow 20 pro LH reichen.

Schau dir mal meine Auflistung der LH an die ich so kenne.
Luftheber

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Futtermenge pro Tag (15-30°C 5% Körpergewicht) : 3250 gramm



viel zu viel, 1,5%-2% reichen massig


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> 6 Luftheber?


wenn alle in einer Kammer sind werden die sich gegenseitig das Zulaufwasser wegnehmen - keine so gute Idee


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Die Luftheber  stehen doch direkt auf den Zulaufrohren von Ba und Skimmer  etc.


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

Jeweils 2 LH teilen sich eine HiBlow 40 ! Alle LH stehen direkt auf den Zulaufrohren !
5 % Futtermenge wäre das Maximum, wenn man auf Größe und Farbe füttert ! Das ist meistens nicht der Fall, da ja nicht alle Fische gleich alt/gleich groß sind. Die 80er Hiblow ist nur zum Säubern, ansonsten belüftet sie meinen Bodenablauf.


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> wenn alle in einer Kammer sind werden die sich gegenseitig das Zulaufwasser wegnehmen - keine so gute Idee


 Darauf wollte ich hinaus...



Geisy schrieb:


> Die Luftheber stehen doch direkt auf den Zulaufrohren von Ba und Skimmer etc.


...denn das hatte ich nicht mehr so auf dem Schirm.


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

Norbert, wenn die LH direkt auf den Leitungen sind, dann schaut es gleich anders aus


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

Ja, die stehen direkt darauf. Gute Idee von @Teich4You. Hab se auch gleich aufgenommen und daher diese Filterkammer entwickelt.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Die Ehre gebührt wem anderes. Derjenige weiß schon wer gemeint ist. Aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Teichgröße : 65 m³
> Max. möglicher Koi-Besatz : 65 Koi >40cm
> Körpergewicht 65 kg



Ich würde das auf max. 30Koi begrenzen
Bei 30Koi würde ich dann auch schon von 150kg ausgehen.
Eine 2% Fütterung ist schon viel.

Bei 150kg und 2% Fütterung sind es dann doch 800l Helix, unabhänig vom Vorfilter.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Bittscheidt,
Deine Konstruktion macht einen sehr guten Eindruck ! Mir gefällt die gesamte Integration des LH im Filter, das vereinfacht vieles enorm . 
An Deinem Filter fällt mir die fast kubische __ Hel-X- Kammer auf. Leider kenne ich keine Strömungsprofile durch eine solche, halte solche Geometrien aber für nicht optimal.  
Ich würde den Filter nicht noch komplexer bauen, sondern mir kam folgender Gedanke. 
Halbiert man die "Breite" des Hel-X-Betts, und lenkt die Strömung von unten nach oben durch das Hel-X-Bett um 90° um, könnte man mit kleinem Leistungsverlust einen kleineren Filter bauen. Zum Umlenken müssten dann die "__ Frösche" auf einer Seite sitzen, und die Trennwand würde an dieser Stelle tiefer verlaufen (bis auf den Boden ist nicht erforderlich). Auf diese Weise ist der "direkte" Weg des Wassers durch den Hel-X-Filter in etwa gleich lang, obwohl die Kammer nur halb so groß ist.


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

Hi Norbert,
nochmals herzlichen Dank für Deine Tipps.
Mit der Fütterung (welche echt Maximum wäre) ist es eine einfache Rechnung. Koi über 40cm Größe haben i.d.R. ca. 1 kg Gewicht.
Also 30 x 1kg = 30 kg. Fütterung max. 5%=1,5kg/Tag ! Fütterung real 2%=0,6kg/Tag ! Entspricht 600 gramm für 65 Koi pro Tag ! Ob die da nicht verhungern ?


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Rolf,
guter Gedanke. Ich freue mich über solche Beiträge. Das ist was so ein Forum ausmacht. Danke.
Nun zu deiner Idee. Im Grunde hast Du recht. Nur würden die Helix dann nicht mehr zu 50% die Kammer füllen sondern eher  schon zu ca. 90% auffüllen. Das ist ja nicht gerade wünschenswert.
Gruss Martin.


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Schau mal in meiner Signatur da ist ein Rechner.
Ein 65cm Fisch hat ca. 5kg und deshalb stimmt deine Rechnung nicht.
30Koi mal 5kg = 150kg mal 2% Futter = 3kg pro Tag für 30Koi
Bei deiner Fütterung werden die schnell noch größer und breiter sein als 65cm.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (24. Jan. 2016)

Hi Norbert, ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber dein Koigewicht-Rechner sagt mir 66,6 kg bei 65 Koi. Da lieg ich doch mit 65kg ganz richtig.


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Martin

Wenn du meinst das du bei 5% Fütterung einen schlanken Koi hast, stimmt das.
Wie groß sind die dann 1Jahr später oder willst du die bei 40cm verkaufen und wieder kleine nach setzen?



Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Koi über 40cm Größe haben i.d.R. ca. 1 kg Gewicht.


Du sprichst doch von über 40cm größe oder?

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Meine Koi haben im Durchschnitt 5kg


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> 66,6 kg bei 65 Koi.


 das sind dann aber "schlanke" mit 40cm



http://www.cool-waters.de/wissenswertes/gewichtstabelle/index.html

http://www.koi-community.de/f55/richtwerte-alter-groesse-der-koi-t26/

http://www.koi-shop-trier.de/pdf/koi_gewichtstabelle.pdf


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> http://www.cool-waters.de/wissenswertes/gewichtstabelle/index.html



Hier sind die dann ein Jahr später schon dreimal so schwer.

65Koi werden ausgewachsen bei ca. 400kg liegen.


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Max. möglicher Koi-Besatz : 65 Koi >40cm



wie geil ist das denn, 19 Seiten Filterberatung und auf der Zielgeraden kommt erst der Besatz.....

na, dann bin ich mal gespannt ob die empfohlene und geplante Filteranlage damit klar kommt!

@Martin,

der Anfall von Dreck ist dir da hoffentlich bewußt.

Hier mal ein Link zu einem für dich sehr wichtigen werdenden Thema:
http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/wie-viel-schadstoff-scheidet-ein-koi-aus.html

dazu noch die Umwandlung von Ammonium in Nitrit...

Bei so einem hohen Besatz hätte ich ganz kalte Füsse..... puhhhh (...aber ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung...)

wie denkst du denn den Teich zusätzlich zu belüften?


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

also nur mal am Rand:

Meine Filteranlage für 150.000l mit ca. 80 Koi:

Flow 100.000l/h; erzielt mit 2 Lufthebern
Endlosbandfilter mit 1m Filterbandbreite und 63my Bespannung
Tauch-UVC im Sommer mit 300 Watt
2 Biobehälter mit 150cm Durchmesser und 140cm Wasserstand mit mehr als 1000l Helix und die reichen mal gerade so aus. Jetzt kommst du mit deutlich weniger....

Ok, du hast weniger Wasser und geringfügig weniger Fische...., dafür füttere ich im Sommer auch nur ca. 2% (ca. 1,5-2kg Futter am Tag).

Ich hoffe mal das die nicht so schnell wachsen, aber du schreibst ja schon alle größer als 40cm, somit jetzt schon 1,2-1,5 kg bei einer Größe von 40-45cm. Ich hoffe nicht das da noch ein paar größere dabei sind.

Hast du die alle schon?

Bin gespannt...


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Hat er nicht gesagt, das er bereits eine funktionierende Filteranlage hat und dies jetzt ein zusätzliches Experiment werden soll?


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hat er nicht gesagt, das er bereits eine funktionierende Filteranlage hat und dies jetzt ein zusätzliches Experiment werden soll?



wo?
was für eine Filteranlage?
bei wieviel bisherigem Besatz?


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

* defekter Link entfernt *

habe was im Profil gefunden, derzeit 10 Koi, 1 Stör, d.h. da kommen noch 50 koi, sprich 50 Teichschweine!


----------



## s_noob_fin (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo
Gibt es zu diesen Theorien nach ca. 1,5 Jahren praktische Erfahrungswert?
Gruss
Steffen


----------

